# How about a 'horse forum' video ?



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Just an idea.....

if anyone would be interested in posting some pictures/videos of there horses/ponies in any disapline on this thread and il go ahead and make a video of all the video clips/photos..

before going a head i would like to just make it clear that this video will be going onto youtube so make sure the photos/videos are not copywrite and that you dont mind it going webwide...

- when you upload your photo/video please make it clear what disapline it is please...
- the photos/videos can be off anything from showing your horses character or horse falls...
- i'm not sure if its possiable to upload video clips from your laptop onto the thread so if you cant email them to [email protected]


for this to work i need loads of interest, thank you...


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

That sounds like a great idea. I'll have to wait until I get home to load pictures though.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

no worrys.. 
I love having a play around with photos/videos and that ....
any suggestions on music?


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

What about a mix of a lot of different songs? Have someone riding a horse without a bridle to the beginning of that "Handlebars" song (I've always thought that would be kind of funny), eventers get some fast crazy song ("I Can Walk on Water" by Basshunter comes to mind), etc...


I'll get some video of my horse and I, but we really don't have a discipline. I ride in a dressage saddle, but she's gaited, so I guess I can't call myself a dressage rider? :lol: Maybe just have a gaited section?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

hahaa.. well if you have pictures on the flat i'll just include it with dressage or something... 

well if anyone finds any songs on youtube or anything they think are suitable send some links through


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

This is my favorite vid of me & Sheena..




You can go on my YouTube and use some more of my vids if you want! My username is : VanillabeanSlice
Thanks I really like your idea!!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Do they have to be of us riding? Or can it be of just a horse on it's own?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I hope you don't mind an overload from me haha! Use whatever you want.

Here's a video of me jumping my 23-yr old 14.3hh Paso Fino gelding just for fun.








 
Some of galloping Arthur....












 
Lungeing Molly




 
Riding Molly in the snow








 
My miniature Lulu jumping




 
Lulu and foal Frappe, one day old








 
Latte and Frappe laying down




 
Arthur in Easy-Gaited Pleasure and Easy-Gaited Equitation at fair, our first show. (like pleasure and eq. for gaited horses)


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

My horses coming in(it's on my dads photobucket account)

December 2010 :: 124_4744.mp4 video by canadiancloggie - Photobucket

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._163890911432_543501432_3216646_8061164_n.jpg


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Equiniphile- I loved the commentary on your last bareback gallop vid haha
"Is she bareback?"
"Yes" 
"I'm gonna kick her @$$" bahaha
sounds like my grandfather when I bareback
"Why you gotta ride so fast can't you just walk lol


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

VanillaBean said:


> This is my favorite vid of me & Sheena..
> YouTube - XC jumping
> You can go on my YouTube and use some more of my vids if you want! My username is : VanillabeanSlice
> Thanks I really like your idea!!


How do i get clips from this video onto my laptop? 
because i need to imbed the video into the video im making?

any chance you could send me the file from your laptop to [email protected] other wise i cant include this video onto the video im making 

thankyou


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Arksly said:


> Do they have to be of us riding? Or can it be of just a horse on it's own?


^^^^^^^^^
yes any photos


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> I hope you don't mind an overload from me haha! Use whatever you want.
> 
> Here's a video of me jumping my 23-yr old 14.3hh Paso Fino gelding just for fun.
> YouTube - Jumping Artie 18in again
> ...


 



How do i get clips from this video onto my laptop? 
because i need to imbed the video into the video im making?

any chance you could send me the file from your laptop to [email protected] other wise i cant include this video onto the video im making 

thankyou


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Here are some pictures.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

okaay great. im goingto start making it on about the last day of january if i have enough entires for it.. 

if not i will increase the deadlne xx


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I will email those to to you right now sry!!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thankyou.. come on we need more >?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

You can use any of the pics of my horses in my "barn" if you like.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks ^ will do


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

you can use any of these ones, or any in my 'barn'


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

gorgeous horse :d.. just need some more


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

This sound great!
I have a couple videos if you want to use them...and you can use any pictures from my album 











Ignore my shouting instructor in the first and my mom in the second xD


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I have loads of video's on my youtube account "hothorseridagalholly" -if you want any of my clips feel free to comment on the video with the clip in it saying the time of the clip/clips you want, and I'll find the raw clip and email it to you.


----------

